# Top Ten Most Dangerous Dogs



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I had to laugh at their reasoning for Pit bulls being #1.

Top Ten Most Dangerous Dogs - Photos - WLWT Cincinnati

Darn those Alligator pits. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

but seriously, comment on their page.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I love how the first comment equates all pit bulls with docked ears as being fought. lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is it just me but am I the only one that feels safe around bullies more than any other breed? When I see other big dogs I just get this weird feeling. Maybe it's the dogs that were in my class but them labs and gsds were pretty much out of control. We also had a Doberman that was dying to get to Bernie and he lunged at people walking by.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I house-sit for a lady that had a goofy old doberman (RIP). I knew he was just a silly nut, but when he wanted to go outside, he would let me know by walking up to me and staring into my eyes with his nose literally touching mine. And all I could think about every time was, wow, he could take my face off.

And that was with a dobie I knew and liked!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i feel ya David .. when i see loose pit bulls i approach them, let them smell my hand.. then i pet them and see if they have tags.. any other big/medium breed i couldnt do that


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I def don't want to sound corny and pro bully I actually owned a dog that could have mauled someone or something but the dog in the heat of his rage never ever attempted to redirect on me or my wife. He had an issue of resource guarding bones and I know how much that sucks but besides that I felt safe with the dog. He was stubborn and a bully but I never felt like the dog would ever hurt us. I have come across some dogs in the streets or stores that just scare the heck out of me, yet I have a 80 bully and I can trust him and my wife's life with all my heart despite his apperance.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> I house-sit for a lady that had a goofy old doberman (RIP). I knew he was just a silly nut, but when he wanted to go outside, he would let me know by walking up to me and staring into my eyes with his nose literally touching mine. And all I could think about every time was, wow, he could take my face off.
> 
> And that was with a dobie I knew and liked!


Scary as heck I get a bad feeling around them, maybe I'm too used to the watermelon smile and the super tail wag from bullies lol


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

i have 2 German Shepherds and my male is scared of his own shadow, if he was to pass gas he would give his self a Heart Attack lol my female acts all bad but if you really looked at her her tail would be between the legs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

s.mariegreene said:


> i have 2 German Shepherds and my male is scared of his own shadow, if he was to pass gas he would give his self a Heart Attack lol my female acts all bad but if you really looked at her her tail would be between the legs


Def not trying to pick on them my in laws had one and she was a lady  I guess I haven't been around enough good ones to change my mind. I saw a German import at the health clinic she was 7 months lean like a pit and she was a cutie pie and well behaved. But then I have seen a few bad apples that just makes me think that it is only a matter of time before someone gets mauled.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Def not trying to pick on them my in laws had one and she was a lady  I guess I haven't been around enough good ones to change my mind. I saw a German import at the health clinic she was 7 months lean like a pit and she was a cutie pie and well behaved. But then I have seen a few bad apples that just makes me think that it is only a matter of time before someone gets mauled.


that bad apple thing is what gets people scared and slowly evolves to getting the breeds on bsl though that and the whole "my sister inlaws brother inlaws friends girlfriends 3rd cousin twice removed told me such and such dog did this and that" kinda 

gsd's are good dogs my great grandma took one home from a shelter and a rott, 2 of the most loving amazing dogs i ever met.

any who i think theres more chihuahua and little dog attacks around the us and the world than there are big dog attacks big dogs are just scarier so they make the news.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the key for my pit bulls locking jaw's.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> that bad apple thing is what gets people scared and slowly evolves to getting the breeds on bsl though that and the whole "my sister inlaws brother inlaws friends girlfriends 3rd cousin twice removed told me such and such dog did this and that" kinda
> 
> gsd's are good dogs my great grandma took one home from a shelter and a rott, 2 of the most loving amazing dogs i ever met.
> 
> any who i think theres more chihuahua and little dog attacks around the us and the world than there are big dog attacks big dogs are just scarier so they make the news.


I agree although I personally have seen three gsds redirect on their owners when being corrected on the leash. One of them wanted to lunge at anything or anyone that went near it lol

I used my inlaws as an example of a good dog since she lived till 13 and was a great dog 

I would never own a dog that tries to bite me if I correct it.


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

I much prefer the real "Top 10 most dangerous dogs" list... you know... the one that lists "bored dogs" "spoiled dogs" "undersocialized working dogs", etc

Darned if I can find it now, but it was absolutely classic, and really gave breed ban sorta people some food for thought when they realized it was true


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree although I personally have seen three gsds redirect on their owners when being corrected on the leash. One of them wanted to lunge at anything or anyone that went near it lol
> 
> I used my inlaws as an example of a good dog since she lived till 13 and was a great dog
> 
> I would never own a dog that tries to bite me if I correct it.


lol that sister inlaws ect comment wasnt directed at you that was a generality of like 4th hand stories in general i grew up around gossip so .

but yah i agree i'd never want to own a dog that bites me if i correct it, but i think it might reflect more on the training techniques of the person more than the breed of a dog. each dog requires different care so this is something to take into consideration.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I have the key for my pit bulls locking jaw's.


i need to fine mine its around here some where i just forgot where you put it when the darn thing locks...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol that sister inlaws ect comment wasnt directed at you that was a generality of like 4th hand stories in general i grew up around gossip so .
> 
> but yah i agree i'd never want to own a dog that bites me if i correct it, but i think it might reflect more on the training techniques of the person more than the breed of a dog. each dog requires different care so this is something to take into consideration.


The one scenario the dog had a haltie, muzzle prong collar and one of them harnesses that tie in the front poor dog. The couple told me that they rescued
The dog from an abusive home that used to beat him, everytime the dog lunged at someone her husband would slap the dog on the side of the ribs lol so I def agree with you a person can ruin a dog.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*"my sister inlaws brother inlaws friends girlfriends 3rd cousin twice removed told me such and such dog did this and that" kinda  *

That is what got me kicked out of my old apt. Cause the guys knew a guy, who knew a guy, who knew a guy, who's cousin was bit by a pit bull.

Bunch of freaking BS. The manager was on my side,cause she grew up with pit bulls,but the guy complained to corporate so there was nothing that could have been done.

I still want to go shove dog poop in the guys car,on a hot summer day.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

im fine with dogs bred to fight other dogs, its the dogs bred to fight people that worry me...hello gsd, hello rott


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

"Pitbulls have a lockjaw grip on anything they attack" Love how they still think there jaws lock.... Lol.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> that bad apple thing is what gets people scared and slowly evolves to getting the breeds on bsl though that and the whole "my sister inlaws brother inlaws friends girlfriends 3rd cousin twice removed told me such and such dog did this and that" kinda
> 
> gsd's are good dogs my great grandma took one home from a shelter and a rott, 2 of the most loving amazing dogs i ever met.
> 
> any who i think theres more chihuahua and little dog attacks around the us and the world than there are big dog attacks big dogs are just scarier so they make the news.


Bigger dogs will also do more damage then a little dog.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree although I personally have seen three gsds redirect on their owners when being corrected on the leash. One of them wanted to lunge at anything or anyone that went near it lol
> 
> I used my inlaws as an example of a good dog since she lived till 13 and was a great dog
> 
> I would never own a dog that tries to bite me if I correct it.


My grandpa had a GSD, she was a very sweet dog and very smart. My Aunt and Uncle also owned a GSD who was a great dog, protective over his family but still a good dog. I think they get a bad rep like any other breed.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Is it just me but am I the only one that feels safe around bullies more than any other breed? When I see other big dogs I just get this weird feeling. Maybe it's the dogs that were in my class but them labs and gsds were pretty much out of control. We also had a Doberman that was dying to get to Bernie and he lunged at people walking by.


You are not alone!! I have never had the comfortablity around any other large breed than I have with a APBT. (not that theyre a large breed)


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it's funny how everyone is stereotyping a breed such as the GSD and yet we own one of the most stereotyped of all....just saying LOL!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I think it's funny how everyone is stereotyping a breed such as the GSD and yet we own one of the most stereotyped of all....just saying LOL!


:clap:

Was just about to say! Lol.


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Im sorry but... have you all lost your minds? How can you sit here and demand people "punish the deed not the breed" then turn around and say "Im afraid of X breed"

ITS STILL THE INDIVIDUAL DOG AND OWNER, PEOPLE. ITS STILL NOT THE &^%$$*^%#ING BREED! ITS NEVER THE BREED AT FAULT FOR SCREWBALL BEHAVIOR!

And for the record, guardian breeds were not bred to FIGHT humans. They were bred to defensively protect family and home. Not be human reactive the way a pit bull terrier is dog reactive.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it is important for us pit bull owners not to point the finger at other breeds being at fault but more of bad breeding in any breed, and improper training and socialization.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

FrostFell said:


> Im sorry but... have you all lost your minds? How can you sit here and demand people "punish the deed not the breed" then turn around and say "Im afraid of X breed"
> 
> ITS STILL THE INDIVIDUAL DOG AND OWNER, PEOPLE. ITS STILL NOT THE &^%$$*^%#ING BREED! ITS NEVER THE BREED AT FAULT FOR SCREWBALL BEHAVIOR!
> 
> And for the record, guardian breeds were not bred to FIGHT humans. They were bred to defensively protect family and home. Not be human reactive the way a pit bull terrier is dog reactive.


I see your from Seattle, I live in Auburn... Pitbulls On Parade is this year again for the 3rd year you should go! Really cool event imo..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

dylroche1 said:


> :clap:
> 
> Was just about to say! Lol.


Most breeds are trashed these days because of irresposible, ignorant, stupid people PERIOD! I grew up with very well bred GSD's ALL my life and we never had issues. Granted two of them were police dogs and my grandfather was a K9 cop but we also had two others over the years that were pets. Man, I've seen chi's that would bite your nose off and then I have seen some that would lick your face off. Same with Chow chows.....as a groomer I had to turn many of those away over the years because of bad temperment. But then I groomed a couple again, that would lick your face off LOL! To many BYB's and puppy mills are to blame for the bad breeds listed on these types of lists. Once again blame the deed not the breed :roll:


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Most breeds are trashed these days because of irresposible, ignorant, stupid people PERIOD! I grew up with very well bred GSD's ALL my life and we never had issues. Granted two of them were police dogs and my grandfather was a K9 cop but we also had two others over the years that were pets. Man, I've seen chi's that would bite your nose off and then I have seen some that would lick your face off. Same with Chow chows.....as a groomer I had to turn many of those away over the years because of bad temperment. But then I groomed a couple again, that would lick your face off LOL! To many BYB's and puppy mills are to blame for the bad breeds listed on these types of lists. Once again blame the deed not the breed :roll:


Totally agree with you! There is 2 GSDS down the street from my house they are beautiful dogs but holy  I've seen the guy walk them before and when passing by people with small dogs the GSDS act wild and want to kill the dog.. Pretty sure they train them that way though...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think we have to blame the breeders that ruined these dogs. I mean the saying with pit bulls is don't hate the breed hate the deed, without pit fighting the pit bull wouldn't exist and without testing it in the pit and culling manbiters we wouldn't have such a
Human friendly breed. The big boy guard dogs in my opinion are ruined by bad breeders. I have had the pleasure of meeting a couple of nice gsds while I also
Met some scary gsds. There is no bad deed to blame with guardian breeds, it's the ineffective breeders profiting that are to blame. What would a rottie be without it's distrust of strangers?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW! 2 people in my area! I am also going to Pit Bulls on Parade! Went last year,it was very fun!

As for the dogs. When I was in 6th grade,we lived by a guy who had 2 rotties.
Me,being the dumb kid I was,use to walk right up into their yard to pet them. Capone,use to shake when she saw me coming,cause she was scared of me.(I only realized that as I got older)
Yet she NEVER so much as knocked me over,or barked at me. My other neighbor had a GSD that they abused,and kept locked in a crate with a muzzle on.
I use to reach through the crate and take it off. She was a sweet dog.
Idiots removed her voice box too. Not sure what happened to her,someone"accidentally" left the gate open,and she ran away,just like their old border collie.

There was also a mean as all hell GSD that lived close to the lake,my friends and I had to run like hell past their house,to get to the lake,cause that dog was never contained and would run out into the road after anything.
It attacked my lab once.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think we have to blame the breeders that ruined these dogs. I mean the saying with pit bulls is don't hate the breed hate the deed, without pit fighting the pit bull wouldn't exist and without testing it in the pit and culling manbiters we wouldn't have such a
> Human friendly breed. The big boy guard dogs in my opinion are ruined by bad breeders. I have had the pleasure of meeting a couple of nice gsds while I also
> Met some scary gsds. There is no bad deed to blame with guardian breeds, it's the ineffective breeders profiting that are to blame. What would a rottie be without it's distrust of strangers?


I hear ya and I agree with you. I had an ACD that was BA as well as DA and HA ....BUT that breed has a natural suspicion towards strangers. Boy was great with my family, daughter, and friends that he knew as a puppy but anytime I would have someone over he would get locked up because he was territorial as all get out. Now, this ACD I had came from a show breeder who health tested. Three out of the six in his litter earned there CGC's which I hoped to achieve with my boy but it never happened because of his nasty disposition. I socialized the crap out of him to....my thinking was that I just got the bad seed out of the litter. He was the only red male in the litter to. His show name was "Ruff N' Ready's Red Devil's Advocate" and a DEVIL he was LOL! They are a tough breed to say the least. All my GSD's would protect the house and the family but when company came to the door they would let you know they were there but would let you in as long as they knew the person/persons was okay by our interactions. After living with guardian type dogs all my life I may have to get another GSD to protect Bella and the house. I honestly miss that feeling of having a dog protecting me and mine....although Bella is barking when she hears banging or strange noises outside so I guess we will be alright


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> WOW! 2 people in my area! I am also going to Pit Bulls on Parade! Went last year,it was very fun!
> 
> As for the dogs. When I was in 6th grade,we lived by a guy who had 2 rotties.
> Me,being the dumb kid I was,use to walk right up into their yard to pet them. Capone,use to shake when she saw me coming,cause she was scared of me.(I only realized that as I got older)
> ...


Yes! Love that event it is so awesome I've went to the past 2 and for as long as they do it I wont miss one! Hope to see you there!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

my comment was on the potential to do harm...you know dangerous.


----------



## Lacey's_Mom (Jun 11, 2011)

If there have been any dogs loose int he streets I've always been the one to stop and try to help it, my family tells me that one day I'm going to get attacked, but i know enough about fear aggression and dogs body language, if i feel like im in danger at all i would never try to go up to the dog but id still follow it to make sure it wouldnt get hit.

the only dogs that make me nervous are dobermans, i had a bad experience with my cousins, but then again i was like 6 and the dog wasnt trained and bored and WAY bigger than me. so its more of a childhood fear than an "all dobermans are bad." And min Pins make me nervous, well not all min pins just this one, i work at Dunkin and this customer always comes through the drive thru and brings his min pin as soon as you even get next to the window the dog tries to leap through the car window snarling growling showing its teeth, the guy always has to hold it back. 

Um i dont know if its just me, but if i knew my dog with that territorial of me or the car or was just plain aggressive i was have one of those buckling harnesses in the back seat for it, and when i go through the drive thru i'd put the darn back window up.

and unfortunately its owners like these that give any breed a bad name. Train your dog man!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i have to say, im afraid of these dogs in this order. chow's, labs, GSD's, and collies.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> i have to say, im afraid of these dogs in this order. chow's, labs, GSD's, and collies.


I agree with your list minus the border collies lol We have two golden retrievers in my neighborhood that sound like mastiffs they go bezerk if anyone walks by.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I can not understand most of these....
10. Dalmations? LOL.... A vast number of Dalmations are also deaf... Waardenburg's Syndrome, I think it's called. I think that I would be a lot jumpier and skittish if I was deaf. I would probably bite people too. I AM 60% deaf... so I do know how it feels to be startled when I don't hear some one appoach, then suddenly there they are. 

9. I have never met a Boxer I didn't like. They are seriously big mean muggin' babies. They just require a good pack leader. 

8. Presa Canario- Never met one. But I would not judge them until I had met more than one.

7. Chow Chows in general don't scare me. However, I would not go into ones territory without an owner. (But then again-- that goes for ANY breed.)

6. Doberman Pinscher. Yeah. Okay. Um.... I grew up with them, and had friends over ALL the time. I used to walk several in my neighborhood for neighbors who sisn't have the time. So... Not scared of them either.

5. Malamutes. Like a giant Husky in personality in my experience. They just require socialization and are generally only scary if you are a cat. 

4. Husky. LOL!! We actually had one, an older rescue case. He was only scary for the neighborhood cats. He played well with about 15 children in the neighborhood and several dogs.

3. GSD.  I LOVE GSD's. As if ya'll can't tell, lol. We love Caesar to pieces.

2. Rotties... another victim of BSL and idiots. I have met about a dozen purebred Rotties in my life, and they were all teddy bears. 

1. OMG, RUN! It's a Pit Bull!! It's going to lick you to death! 
:rofl:

I made myself laugh.  
I have only once met a dog I was truly frightened of. Sandy was a Shiba Inu/chow/something else cross who was never contained and had no training. And her owners didn't care. She bit me once, and Animal Control issued a warning. (I was okay... I was wearing jeans when it happened and she only bruised me.) The next time she bit, she drew blood (someone else, not me!)and she was confiscated. Her breeds didn't scare me, it was her temperament, since I had two very small children at the time. My son was 1 and my daughter was 4. 
I have never been scared of a dog for it's appearance alone, because my adoptive parents lived in a nice neighborhood with dozens of dogs of all breeds, and that was back when the neighbors cared as much as parents do. I had neighbors training me to train their dogs while walking them by the time I was 9. By 10, I walked 20 dogs a week. Everything from a Maltese to a English Mastiff. 
Any dog can be scary if it's not raised right.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree with your list minus the border collies lol We have two golden retrievers in my neighborhood that sound like mastiffs they go bezerk if anyone walks by.


i've never had any bad experiences with goldens. as a vet tech they've always been really gentle and easy to work on.
the collies are too smart. they know your next move before you do. lol.
i had one lunge at me in the clinic and i was just going to let him get used to me and smell me. he was about 4 inches from my face, i almost pee'd myself lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> i've never had any bad experiences with goldens. as a vet tech they've always been really gentle and easy to work on.
> the collies are too smart. they know your next move before you do. lol.
> i had one lunge at me in the clinic and i was just going to let him get used to me and smell me. he was about 4 inches from my face, i almost pee'd myself lol


Damn that's scary


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> i've never had any bad experiences with goldens. as a vet tech they've always been really gentle and easy to work on.
> the collies are too smart. they know your next move before you do. lol.
> i had one lunge at me in the clinic and i was just going to let him get used to me and smell me. he was about 4 inches from my face, i almost pee'd myself lol


ugh Garagmel's arch nemesis is a golden. Totally attached Mel one day when we were walking by. The owner said "oh he is a nice dog" when as I am asking him to grab his golden, instead of getting his golden he says "your dog would teach him a lesson what you so worried about?" (SOOOO ANNOYING!!!!) just as the golden reached us took a chuck out of Mel's neck  now Mel gives the evil eye when we pass, lol and the golden is on alert all day long.... Totally owners, not breeds...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was bitten by a dalmatian when I was a kid. My parents got her for me from a rescue she was 9 months old. I was just giving her a hug and she bit me on the ear. My parents took her back and bought a dalmatian puppy. He was a great dog but severely dog aggressive to dogs outside the two females he was in the pen with.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats why BSL is BS lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

We had 2 chows that were allways running loose in my neighbor hood,when I was growing up.
I was told to stay away from them cause they were mean... However I was walking one day,and they both came out of a bush and right for me,I was startled,but then I realized they weren't mean at all.

Well,the little one could be a bit feisty,but they were both just big babies. However it turns out,that I was one of the only people these dogs liked.
I guess I just got lucky as a kid. LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Is it just me but am I the only one that feels safe around bullies more than any other breed? When I see other big dogs I just get this weird feeling. Maybe it's the dogs that were in my class but them labs and gsds were pretty much out of control. We also had a Doberman that was dying to get to Bernie and he lunged at people walking by.


You know, I feel the same way. I love my GSD but bully breeds make great lap dogs lol


----------



## Lacey's_Mom (Jun 11, 2011)

when i was growing up we had a pit bull and lab mix on my street, he was always loose and my parents hated it. i LOVED him, in the morning i'd open the door to walk to the bus stop at the top of my street and hed walk me there to make sure i was ok, when i got off the bus after school he was there and would walk me home. he was the best dog ever (until you had ham, he'd bite your hand off to get it) the poor thing was just not taken care of by the owners (who also had a GS that was always loose as well and that attacked my first dog the first day i adopted him) so that goes to show you. i think he ended up with cancer towards the end of his life i use to see him walking around the neighborhood with huge lumps on him (which i know now was probably tumors) poor thing. RIP Jager


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

online journalism...it has lowered the bar...any blogger in his mom's basement can write articles for news stations online site. "Lock Jaws"? give me a break. This just shows you how clueless these people are.


----------

